# Soytopia



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a green shirt for my birthday, not just any green shirt, a *green* shirt. The EXOFFICIO garment is eco-conscious, made from Soytopia. Soytopia is 60% organic cotton, and 40% soy of all things.

Soytopia is supposed to be odor resistant, self-wicking, quick-drying, and lightweight.

So if it's 40% soy, can I eat the 40% of the shirt, say the sleeves, if I get hungry?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Odor resistant. Good deal.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks, Goob! You made my day. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

